# Kindle Font to Small



## CChamp (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, my wife has a Kindle and I have some PDF files that I have tried converting using Calibre and Mobipocket Creator. The files convert alright but when I load them on to the Kindle the font is real tiny and cannot be adjusted. Does anyone know how to get the font larger. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I have always been able to adjust the font size the same way I do on books. Maybe try sending the PDF to your email (the $.10 charge that apparently doesn't show up ever on the bill) and see if it gets converted by Amazon it will work


----------



## CChamp (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone know about how long it takes for them to convert the files and get them back to you?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

CChamp said:


> Anyone know about how long it takes for them to convert the files and get them back to you?


I haven't done it, but some have said it only takes a couple minutes. And they recommend that you have your Whispernet on as soon as you email the pdf.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

It's always been instant for me, I email the file, then turn whispernet on and it shows up within a few seconds.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

for me it only takes a couple of minutes...usually less than 5-10 minutes. send my notes from my computer to my kindle through email (originally doc files)...by the time I get to my next class (couple minutes walk sometimes) its already on my kindle


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It sounds like your PDF files may be image-based.  If that's the case, I doubt amazon's conversion will work any better than yours.  If it's not, can you select the text with the cursor and copy it to another document (like Notepad, or a Word document)?


----------

